# Hardware return rates



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2012)

An interesting summary of hardware return rates from BeHardware: http://www.behardware.com/articles/881-1/components-returns-rates-7.html.

The memory, hard drive, and SSD return rates are particularly interesting.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 19, 2012)

This article will opening eyes to the efficient consumers. It is assumed that most people who buy compulsively conforms to the information provided in the carton. Nice information about this common error :beer


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 19, 2012)

Blimey, OCZ should be ashamed.


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought a Corsair SSD after a coin toss between it and an OCZ. I guess the coin was quite wise.


----------



## throAU (Dec 20, 2012)

LOL.  I knew OCZ were bad (have had friends buy them and have problems), but up to 40% is a joke...


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 20, 2012)

Two people I know bought small OCZ SSDs when they were cheap a few months ago.  Both failed within a week.

I've been told that the trick is to leave unpartitioned space the drive can use for wear leveling.  My approach is to simply not buy an OCZ drive at all, effectively leaving it all unpartitioned space.


----------

